# old 2 prong recepticle wiring?



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

Please fill out your profile so we have a better idea of your experience in the electrical field. Also, you need more posts to be able to post pictures.
Now, what do you mean by "only part of the load goes back''? To where? How do you know this? Does the load work properly? Did you do any current measurements? If so, please explain the method used. Are you planning on changing out the recep. to a GFCI?


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

liuser22 said:


> Hi,
> 
> New here. Anyone ever see wiring like this? Wire wrap around and continue back and looks like only part of the load goes back.
> 
> ...


You need to visit the electrical section over at this site's sister site at www.DIYChatroom.com.

This site is restricted to electrical industry professionals only.


----------



## jw0445 (Oct 9, 2009)

ibtl


----------

